# هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2012



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ​ 

بعد قليل ستمضي سنة 2011 وستأتي سنة جديدة سنة 2012. نتمنى ان تكون سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع، سنة البركات و الحصاد. باركنا يا رب في هذه السنة لتكون سنة إعلان لمحبتك التي تفوق كل فكر وكل تصور وكل عقل.






ها أنت يا رب تُكلل سنة 2011 بجودك وها نحن نستقبل سنة 2012 وكلنا ثقة بأنها ستكون سنة تُعلن فيها عن مجدك فينا و من خلالنا. نشكرك من أجل ما أعطيت ومن أجل ما ستعطي، من أجل ما أخذناه ومن أجل ما سنأخذه. أنعم علينا يا رب بسنة سلام سنة راحة سنة نعمة سنة وحدة سنة تحرر سنة تغير.. سنة تحقيق مشيئتك الصالحة في حياتنا كشعب مسيحي وفي حياتنا كأفراد.

كما هي العادة في منتديات الكنيسة، نُقدم لزوارنا وأعضائنا هدية رأس السنة والتي هي عبارة عن 5 ملفات مسيحية. 3 منها ترانيم لرأس السنة و 2 ملفات كتب مسيحية مفيدة.

الترانيم المسيحية هي:


كللت السنة بجودك
كللت السنة بجودك واثارك تقطر دسماً
كل سنة وانا خدامك

الكتب المسيحية هي:


تاملات في عيد الميلاد المجيد
التجسد وأحداث الميلاد


من جديد، لينعم الرب علينا بسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات وبخدمة مثمرة لخلاص نفوس كثيرة. السنة القادمة ستكون سنة تغييرات كبيرة في منتدى الكنيسة. سنبدأ السنة بتحديثات عديدة وسنطلق خدمات مسيحية جديدة ستجعل من منتدى الكنيسة أكبر موقع يوفر المصادر المسيحية بمختلف أنواعها للمستخدم والباحث. فبارك يا رب دخولنا لهذه السنة وأملأنا ثقة وقوة وحكمة في كل خطوة نخطيها في طريق خدمتك...


كل عام وأنتم بخير.
منتديات الكنيسة ـ كنيستك الألكترونية

​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه والجميع بخير .. والمنتدى مستمر بخدمته ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنة و كلكوا بخير وسعادة

ومتجمعين فى المنتدى


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هديه جميله يا روك كل سنه وانت طيب
والمنتدي دايما متألق وفي اذهار من عام الي عام
وكل سنه وكل  اعضاء المنتدي بالف سلام 
ويارب سنه جديده سعيده علي الجميع
امين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*

*​


----------



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

هدية جميلة اكيد روك
كل سنة واحنا والمنتدى بكل اعضائة بخير


----------



## انت الفادي (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي الهداية الروعة دي.. كل سنة و انتم كلكم بخير و سعادة.. ربنا يحقق امانيكم و تكون سنة سعيدة لكل الاعضاء و المنتدي. سنة مثمرة و مباركة.


----------



## eliad30 (1 يناير 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير وفي رعاية رب المجد يسوع مخلصنا


----------



## ramzy1913 (1 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة://

هديه جميله يا روك كل سنه وانت طيب
والمنتدي دايما متألق وفي اذهار من عام الي عام
وكل سنه وكل اعضاء المنتدي بالف سلام 
ويارب سنه جديده سعيده علي الجميع

امين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يناير 2012)

*ميرسى للهدية الجميلة
وكل سنة وانت طيبب 
والمنتدى ومدريه والمشرفين وجميع الاعضاء بخير وسلام
وسنه جميلة وسعيدة للجميع

HAPPY NEW YEAR​*


----------



## nasser1 (1 يناير 2012)

*سلام المسيحرد: هديتك من منتديات الكنيسة (كل عام و انتم بخير) سنة 2012*

كل عام وجميعكم بالف خير وسلام متكئين جميعنا في حضن مخلصنا وفادينا الحبيب يسوع المسيح


----------



## fight the devil (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا للهديه الرائعه
مجدا لك يارب مجدا للاسمك العضيم يا طيب يا لذيذ


كل سنه وانتم سالمين وربنا يبارك المنتدى


----------



## اليعازر (1 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يبار خدمتكم.

شكرا على الهديّة

وكل سنة وانت وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بألف خير​*


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسلام
هدية جميلة من اجمل منتدى
ووجودنا مجتمعين هنا فى منتدانا الغالى مع اجمل اصدقاء هدية رائعة ايضا


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2012)

*عقبال باقي الهدايا يارب *

*سنة حميدة إنشاء الله *​


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانت بخير مليان من نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس
كن معافي باسم الرب في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك
وكل انسان سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا
*


----------



## mgde khlill (1 يناير 2012)

عام سعيد على كل من له خدمه لمساعدة الضعفاء والمحتاجين. اتمنى واطلب باللحاح ان يتمجد الرب ويظهر عجائبه فى عامنا الجديد وفى كل الاعوام والى منتهى الدهر ... قولوا امين .


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 يناير 2012)




----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يناير 2012)

> وكلنا ثقة بأنها ستكون سنة تُعلن فيها عن مجدك فينا و من خلالنا.


 

آمين 
ميرسى للهدية القيمة 
كل سنة وكل شعب المسيح بخير
وسنة سعيدة على منتدى الكنيسة 
​


----------



## hady1213 (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنة و انتم بخير و رنا يجعلها سنة سعيدة علينا جميعنا


----------



## sameh saad mikh (1 يناير 2012)

God bless U all & happy newyear to everyone


----------



## مينا إيليا (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنة والجميع بخير


----------



## sparrow (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنة والمنتدي دايما في ازدهار وتالق
وكل الاعضاء بخير وسلام
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ماي روك ويعوضك اضعاف


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2012)

*كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة و إنتم طيبين
هدية جميلة أوى أوى*​


----------



## clod (1 يناير 2012)

كل عام والجميع بألف خير و انشالله بتكون سنة حلوة للجميع


----------



## rafkam10 (1 يناير 2012)

*شكراً على هديتكم
واتمنى للموقع واسرته
سنة جميلة مزدهرة بالعطاء و النماء للموقع
وكل عام وانت بخير
:11_6_204:
*​


----------



## treaz (1 يناير 2012)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين ومتجمعبين تحت اسم رب المجد وفى حمايته وحبه ااااااااامين ومرسى على الهديه الجميله


----------



## وردة الرمال (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك يا روك عالهدية وكل عام وأنت بخير وكل أعضاء المنتدى جميعا


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2012)

*لتكن يا رب سنة الرجوع للمسيح
بالقلب وليس بالشكل
بالحق وليس بالرياء
بالعمل وليس بالفريسية
هذه امنياتى لنفسى ....​*


----------



## mina nasr (1 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يبارككم وكل سنه وانتم بخير ودايما سبب بركه للجميع*


----------



## RASHY19_7 (1 يناير 2012)

ياااااااااااااه بجد هدية جميله جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يباركك كنت بدور على الترانيم دى

ربنا يفرح قلبك ياااااااارب
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب


----------



## bant el mase7 (2 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة وأنت طيب يازعيم 
* 











​
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
وعقبال كل سنة سعيدة مع المسيح


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (2 يناير 2012)

أجمل هديه



كل سنه وانت طيب

والكل طيبين


​


----------



## staregypt (2 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير وسلام
وخدمتك فى تقدم وازدهار 
كل سنة وكلكم بخير وسعادة وسلام
بارك اكليل السنة بصلاحك
يارب
:new5::new5::new5:
​


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (2 يناير 2012)

*:new5:  *
*الشكر الجزيل لهديّتكم الروحيةالجميلة*
*المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرّة*
*ميلاد مجيد وعام سعيد*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجعلها سنه سعيده
​


----------



## Adel aziz (2 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وأنتم بخير ودأما فى ملئ المسيح ويبارك فى عملكم وخدمتكم وسنة جديدة وأزدهار دائم من أجل خدمة مثمرة فى المسيح يسوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ananas (2 يناير 2012)

:love45:كل سنة وجميع افرادالمنتدى والاعضاء بخير وسلام وود وانشالله سنة سعيدة مليئة بالخير والبركة والامان لمصرنا وكنيستنا وشعبها


----------



## ق عادل (2 يناير 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير وسلام


----------



## MAJI (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا ماي روك للهدايا الرائعة
وميلاد مجيد وسنة مباركة عليك وعلى كل اعضاء المنتدى
ويارب سنة بعد سنة يتألق المنتدى اكثر واكثر 
برعاية اعضاء ادارته وبجهود اعضائه
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## العلماني (2 يناير 2012)

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (2 يناير 2012)

​ ليتحنن اللة علينا وليباركنا لينر بوجهة علينا سلاة لكى يعرف فى الارض طريقك وفى كل الامم خلاصك       كل سنة وانتم الى الامام باسم ملك الكون رب المجد ومخلاص يسوع المسيح لهو كل المجد                                           شكرا على اجمل هدية           بامانة اول مرة يجنى هدية 2012 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا        كل سنة وانتم فى اتام الصحة والسعادة وجميع اولادى الي فى المنتدى                       نعيم لوندى


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (2 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة وكل سنة وانتم بخير وعام سعيد على الجميع وانتم فى اتام الصحة والسعادة مع ربى والهىومخلاصى يسوع المسيح            انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى يعنى من سعات  ولسة على النيت بتعرف عليةيعنى جديد نوفى وعوز اتعلم من    محبتكم الكتير ممكن        لابعرف اكبر خط ولا انزل صورة يعنى ........وكمان بدور على الحروف استحملوا مش علشانى          خاطر المسيح  ......وشكرا لتعب محبتكم .....نعيم لوندى


----------



## tom8144 (2 يناير 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا روك

وكل عام وكنيستنا الالكترونية منارة للجميع


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> سلام ونعمة وكل سنة وانتم بخير وعام سعيد على الجميع وانتم فى اتام الصحة والسعادة مع ربى والهىومخلاصى يسوع المسيح انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى يعنى من سعات ولسة على النيت بتعرف عليةيعنى جديد نوفى وعوز اتعلم من محبتكم الكتير ممكن لابعرف اكبر خط ولا انزل صورة يعنى ........وكمان بدور على الحروف استحملوا مش علشانى خاطر المسيح ......وشكرا لتعب محبتكم .....نعيم لوندى


 
اهلا بيك معانا في المنتدي

وادخل القسم ده اضغط هنا

هتلاقي مواضيع شرح لكل ما تحتاجه


----------



## فادي البغدادي (2 يناير 2012)

*الرب يبارك حياتكم .. احلى هدية و كل سنة و انتم طيبين​*


----------



## samir samir (3 يناير 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## mego802008 (3 يناير 2012)

كل سنة والمنتدى ومصر كلها بخير ويارب السنة دى تكون احسن


----------



## fauzi (3 يناير 2012)

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
كل عام ومنتديات الكنيسة بالف خير ، الرب يباركها ويجعلها مصدر بركة  لمعرفة المسيح في كل الدول العربية .
سنة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع .


----------



## ميكى الضعيف (3 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسعادة وربنا يجعل السنة دى سنة انتصار لاسم يسوع رب المجد  وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد ولن انسى شهداء كنيسة القديسين فى الذكرى السنوية ليهم وبنطلب منهم يذكرونا امام عرش النعمة واخيرا اشكر كل العاملين فى المنتدى وربنا ينمى ويكبر خدمتكم ولا انسى ان اهنئ كل اعضاء المنتدى بالاعياد  وشكرا كل الشكر على الهدية الجميلة وربنا يعوضكم الكيل ملان ومهزوز وفائض اشكركم:new5:


----------



## علاء اللورد (3 يناير 2012)

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير وصحة وسعادة ويكون عام 2012 عام الأفراح ونهاية الأحزان ونهاية الطغاة الظالمين آمين


----------



## eng_gegy (3 يناير 2012)

هدية رائعة كالعادة المنتدى طول عمرة رائع قد ايه المنتدى وحشني كتير


----------



## اشرف موريس (3 يناير 2012)

هديه جميله  

 كل سنه وانت طيبين  وكل اعضاء المنتدي بخير

اشرف موريس


----------



## ebrahem15 (4 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين واسرة  المنتدى بخير الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرا


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يناير 2012)

*

*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 يناير 2012)

كل سنة والجميع بخير والمنتدى بأزدهار دائم
مرسي للهدية الجميلة يا روك
ربنا يبارك حياة الجميع​


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يناير 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## من تكون حبيبتي (4 يناير 2012)

وانتم بخير وصحه وسلامه


----------



## firygorg (4 يناير 2012)

_ميرسى للهدية الجميلة
وكل سنة وانت طيبب
والمنتدى ومدريه والمشرفين وجميع الاعضاء بخير وسلام
وسنه جميلة وسعيدة للجميع_​


----------



## samirmelio (4 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة والجميع بخير *

*ربنا يجعلها سنة سلام على الكل *

*شكرا على الهدية وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## sheren noga (4 يناير 2012)

ميرسى للهدية الجميلة
وكل سنة وانتو طيببين 
+والمنتدى ومدريه والمشرفين وجميع الاعضاء بخير وسلام+
وسنه جميلة وسعيدة للجميع مع الرب يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوع

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## همةمسلم (4 يناير 2012)

**


----------



## samih51 (4 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين !
ياربي والهي يسوع المسيح , برجووووووووووك من كل قلبي , ان تجعل سنة 2012 , ارحم من سنة 2011 , كفاية دم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب , ارجووووووووووووووك , مش قادرين نتحمل , نفسيتنا تحت الصفر !!!!!
تمجد يا يسوع في مصر امام الجميع , اطرد الثعبان الكبير من مصر , شعبك هلك يا الهي !
مبيتقتلش غير المسيحي الطيب المؤمن الغلبان , واما المسيحي بالاْسم فقط , زي القرد عايش وبينافق , وبيطعن في اخوه .
الي متي يا الهي تنصر الباطل علي الحق


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااا ياأغلى زعيـــــــــــــــم بالدنيــــــــــــــا سنــة خيــــر ومحبــــه وســـلام وامان
اتمناهــا للعالم أجمـــــــــــــع ولجميــــع المشرفيـــن والاعضـــــــــاء كافــــــــــــــة
وكـــل عـــام والموقــــع بألـــف خيـــــر برعايـــــة وحمــايــه يســـو ع المسيح له المجــــــــــد.


----------



## michel55aziz (5 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يبار خدمتكم.

شكرا على الهديّة

وكل سنة وانت وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بألف خير​*


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 يناير 2012)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## أبو قيصر (5 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على هذه الهدية القيمة وكل عام وأنتم بخير*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رااااااااائع​*


----------



## سيد كريم (5 يناير 2012)

كل سنه وانتم بالف خير وشكرا لكم على الهدية


----------



## عاشقة البحر (5 يناير 2012)

كلسنة وانتم طيبين ويارب اتكون 2012 احسن بكتير من 2011 يحل محبة الرب يسوع قي قلوبنا وعقولنا ويسود السلام والمحبة والامان قي ارجاء العالم بدل الظالم والكره والحقد  كل سنة وانت بالف خير


----------



## duosrl (5 يناير 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير وفي رعاية رب المجد يسوع مخلصنا ​


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الهدية  الغالية وربنا يقوى خدمتكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ناجى جرجس ناشد (5 يناير 2012)

ارجو ان ترسلو لى كل جديد فى المنتدى خصوصا البرامج المسيحية للكمبيوتر وشكرا


----------



## akmalfad (5 يناير 2012)

كل سنة واجمل المنتديات بخير


----------



## الفارس العجوز (5 يناير 2012)

ما أعظم عذوبتك ياربى يسوع المحبوب . امنحنى أن أكون فيك وأستريح بك وحدك فوق كل شىء آمين .
كل عام وجميع العاملين بهذا المنتدى المبارك بخير وسعادة متمتعين بنعمة 
رب المجد واشكرك يا روك على هديتك المباركة وكل سنه وانت بخير وسلام .


----------



## رافع م (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الهدية الجميلة وسنة سعيدة للجميع


----------



## zezza (6 يناير 2012)

*شكرا للهدايا
و كل سنة و كل المنتدى و اعضائه بخير 
يا رب تكون سنة سعيدة على الكل *


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (6 يناير 2012)

امانينا تسبق تهانينا…وفرحتنا تسبق ليالينا وعيد سعيد عاليكو وعالينا

كل سنة  وجميع المصريين بخير  ودائما  للامام يا بلادى ياأجمل بلاد الدنيا  يامصر

نفسى اكون بابا نويل واجى فى نص الليل واقولك happy new year


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (6 يناير 2012)

هللــــــــــويـــــا ... بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد أقدم لكم أجمل التهاني و الأمنيات بهذه المناسبة العظيمة بميلاد السيد المسيح له كل الكرامة و المجد و أتمنى من طفل المغارة أن يجعل أيامكم كلها أفراح و عطايا من عند الرب و أتمنى من عام 2012 أن يكون عام فرح و سلام و محبة لكل المصريين  و أن يكون عاما ً للتقارب والمحبة والسلام بين الاخوة المسيحيين والاخوة المسلمين فى كل ارجاء مصرنا الحبيبة   ... آمين


----------



## وحيد المنياوى (6 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وجميع القائمين على المنتدى وأعضائه بخير وسلام بمناسبة ميلاد الفادى رب المجد المسيح


----------



## جون ويسلي (6 يناير 2012)

_سلام المسيح معكم ويحفظكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين ومباركين من الرب ببركة عيد الميلاد وشكرا كتير على هديتك القيمة ياروك الرب يباركك
_​


----------



## اشرف الكومندا (6 يناير 2012)

كل سنه والجميع بخير .


----------



## شنودة جرجس اباد (7 يناير 2012)

عام سعيد مع يسوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (7 يناير 2012)




----------



## tonyturboman (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الهدية
وكل عام وانت بخير
وكل عام والمنتدى فى نمو وازدهار والجميع بصحة وسلام


----------



## وسام ميلاد (9 يناير 2012)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 يناير 2012)




----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (9 يناير 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *ربنا يجعلها سنه سعيده*​


_*ملؤها الحير والتوفيق*_​


----------



## vava (10 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ......................وعيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## شريف كمال (12 يناير 2012)

السلام والنعمة كل عام وانتم بخير عيد ميلادمجيد  شكرا ليكم انكم تذكردونى انا سعيد جدا جدا وارجو ان تصلى لى لاانى محتاج صلتكم كل عام وانت طيبون وفى ومع المسيح متهنيون

شكرا على الهدية وعيد ميلاد سعيد


----------



## اسامة عيد (12 يناير 2012)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله واحد امين
شكرا جزيلا على الهدية الجميلة 
وارجو من رب المجد  يسوع المسيح ان يجعل هذه السنة وكل ايام حياتكم خير وبركة
ويعوض تعب محبتكم وخدمتكم للمسيح ولرسالة المسيح وشكرا

اسامة عيد


----------



## ++Narawas++ (13 يناير 2012)

كل عام وأنتم بخير 

وشكرا على الهدية الحلوة 
*HAPPY NEW YEAR​*


----------



## magdy_jesus (15 يناير 2012)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## شفيع المتعبين (15 يناير 2012)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا على الهدية الجميلة وربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك المنتدى واعضاؤه ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة ومليئة بالاعياد والمحبة_


----------



## شفيع المتعبين (15 يناير 2012)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا على الهدية الجميلة وربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك المنتدى واعضاؤه وتكون سنة جميلة مليئة بالاعياد والمحبة_


----------



## أرزنا (15 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

ن جديد، لينعم الرب علينا بسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات وبخدمة مثمرة لخلاص نفوس


----------



## sandymena31 (17 يناير 2012)

عام سعيد وبركه رب المجد معاكم تزيد ودايما فرحين يا مفرحين القلوب بمجد يسوع ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب محبه بهذا المنتدى ويطيب قلوبنا بنعمه المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (17 يناير 2012)

*
HAPPY NEW YEAR

*


----------



## جورج الناظر (19 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير


----------



## magdy_dawal (31 يناير 2012)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## مينا الطنطاوى (31 يناير 2012)

*كل عام وانتوا بخير
ميرسى جدا على الهدية الجميلة دية ربنا يباركم*
كل عام والمنتدى بخير 

*:999::999::999:كل عام وخصرتكم بخير وبصحة وسلام معنا مع الرب يسوع*


----------



## Twin (31 يناير 2012)

مينا الطنطاوى قال:


> *:999::999::999:*


 
*مبلاش طنطاوي ده :hlp:*

*منور يا عم العسكري المنتدي*​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (2 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا كل من ساهم فى تعليمى*

شكرا على المعرفة الجديدة فى حياتى فى سنة جديدة وحية جميلة فى واسط عائلى الجديدة وبصتة الى انا معرفهوش بسائل حد من اخواتى وهوة يعرفنى الى انا مش فهمة اما اذا كان فية سؤأ منى ارجو المساعدة ولك الف شكر


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (2 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا كل من ساهم فى تعليمى*

شكرا على المعرفة الجديدة فى حياتى فى سنة جديدة وحية جميلة فى واسط عائلى الجديدة وبصتة الى انا معرفهوش بسائل حد من اخواتى وهوة يعرفنى الى انا مش فهمة اما اذا كان فية سؤأ منى ارجو المساعدة ولك الف شكر اما من نحيت الهدية فدة جديد فى حياتى وكان اجمل هدية بعد عمر كبير تكون اول هدية مفيش احن من كدة شكرااااااااااااااااااااااليكم جميعا اللة يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## bashaeran (25 يناير 2013)

سنة حلوى على الجميع بالخير والصحة وايمان ثابت


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (27 يناير 2013)

عام سعيد على الجميع بالصحة والتوفيق​


----------



## memomzs (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## جورج فارس رباحي (17 فبراير 2013)

_*شكرا لموضوعكم القيّم*_


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 فبراير 2013)

memomzs قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## ramzy1913 (17 فبراير 2013)

جورج فارس رباحي قال:


> _*شكرا لموضوعكم القيّم*_


----------



## كليماندوس (11 نوفمبر 2015)

My Rock

اشكرك من اعماق قلبى ... على هديتك الاكثر من رائعة

و ارجـــــو

ان " تتكرر " فالنفس ظمئى ... لمثل هذه الهدايا

ربنا يباركك و يرشدك الى الافضل بروحه


----------

